# "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## XXTREME (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Na in der Redaktion ist der Weichspüler schon mal nicht ausgegangen  (Spass)


----------



## Godslayer666 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Da wurde doch bestimmt ne Portion Weichspüler extra bestellt bei der Umfrage. 

Mal im Ernst, Resident Evil mag ein bissl Horror haben, aber deswegen gerade Teil 1 und Teil 2 nicht gespielt haben? BLASPHEMIE!!!!! 
Der siebte Teil scheint ja wieder in die richtige Richtung zu gehen, werde ich für meinen Teil im Auge behalten.


----------



## Govego (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

ich hätte resident evil 7 gespielt, wenn es in der 3rd person perspektive gewesen wäre. first person horror finde ich furchtbar. dead space (3rd person) hingegen finde ich ziemlich cool.
ich errinnere mich noch sehr gut an far cry. ab irgend einem level tauchen monster (trigene) auf, die einen anspringen. auf einmal sprang mich das viech an und die eklige fratze sah man für einen kurzen moment auf dem gesamten monitor. mir wäre fast das herz stehen geblieben, weil es total unerwartet war. seit dem hasse ich first person horror!


----------



## lenne0815 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Sobald PC VR unterstützt wird !


----------



## oldmichl (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe damals RE1,2,3 (PS),4 (PC) und Code Veronika (Dreamcast!) gezockt. 5 hat mir nicht gefallen und 6 hab ich nicht probiert. Bin mir nun nicht sicher, ob ich es mir hole. Dass die Verfolger unsterblich sind ist nicht so mein Ding...und VR Unterstützung für PC hätt ich auch gerne, wozu liegt die Rift neben mir...

Was ich von den Redaktionskommentaren aber NICHT nachvollziehen kann ist die Sache mit der Grafik. Ich finde sie sieht sehr gut aus (kurz die Demo angetestet).


----------



## Mindfreak (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was für eine *beeeeeeep* beeeeeeeep* Redaktion. 

Resident Evil ist ein Meilenstein der Videospiel-Geschichte und fast keiner der Redakteure gibt dem siebten Teil, der an besagten ersten Teil spielerisch und atmosphärisch anknüpft, eine Chance. 
Horror-Fan hin oder her, das ist eine Bankrotterklärung als Gamer (und als Gaming-Zeitschrift!).


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Klares Nope auch von mir. Ich mag zwar dichte, düstere Atmosphäre in Games wie Metro aber bei billigen Jumpscares endet für mich der Spaß.


----------



## KI_Kong (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Mindfreak schrieb:


> Was für eine *beeeeeeep* beeeeeeeep* Redaktion.
> 
> Resident Evil ist ein Meilenstein der Videospiel-Geschichte und fast keiner der Redakteure gibt dem siebten Teil, der an besagten ersten Teil spielerisch und atmosphärisch anknüpft, eine Chance.
> Horror-Fan hin oder her, das ist eine Bankrotterklärung als Gamer (und als Gaming-Zeitschrift!).


offen gestanden bei der Demo hat's mich ordentlich gerissen, die FPS Perspektive find ich super, hab schon vorgeladen  und freu mich drauf!


----------



## micha1006 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habs schon vorbestellt. Hab ja alle Teile bisher gezockt , wobei die letzten Jahre da eher enttäuschend waren, da man ja eher in Richtung Action ging und weniger in eine gute Gruselige Atmosphäre. Deshalb habe ich es bestellt, da es ja jetzt wieder genau andersherum sein soll.
Besten Teile meiner Meinung nach waren bisher- Resident Evil Remake, Zero , Code Veronica, Resi 2 und Teil 4. 
Teil 5 und 6 fand ich absolut enttäuschend


----------



## Atma (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele Angsthasen in der Redaktion sitzen


----------



## polarwolf (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich freue mich riesig auf das Spiel. 
Resident Evil 5 und 6 fande ich beide richtig schlecht, 
Revelations 1 und 2 dagegen ziemlich gut.


----------



## bootzeit (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Govego schrieb:


> ich hätte resident evil 7 gespielt, wenn es in der 3rd person perspektive gewesen wäre. first person horror finde ich furchtbar. dead space (3rd person) hingegen finde ich ziemlich cool.
> ich errinnere mich noch sehr gut an far cry. ab irgend einem level tauchen monster (trigene) auf, die einen anspringen. auf einmal sprang mich das viech an und die eklige fratze sah man für einen kurzen moment auf dem gesamten monitor. mir wäre fast das herz stehen geblieben, weil es total unerwartet war. seit dem hasse ich first person horror!


Auch zuviel am Weichspüler geschnüffelt .


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe auch noch nie einen Resi-Teil gespielt, ich glaube sogar... noch nicht mal ein youtube/gameplay-Video davon gesehen. Kenne es lediglich von Screenshots und Erwähnungen in Schrift (Medien). Und - Achtung gefährliches Halbwissen - dass Resi auf der Playstation sein Debüt gefeiert hat. Gehöre wie die meisten Redakteure auch zur Fraktion "gemütlich und entspannt zocken".


----------



## SpLiNtEx (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Als Resifan wird das mit Sicherheit gespielt. Die Demo war schon sehr geil, von daher absolutes Pflichtspiel für mich.


----------



## Ajani (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Gar nicht. Habe mal die Demo angespielt und fand es jetzt nicht so interessant, allerdings war das noch nie so mein Spielgenre, also mit diesen ganzen Jumpscares und so.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wie kann man Resi noch nie gespielt haben.
Mit Teil 1-3 bin ich aufgewachsen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich halte es damit wie viele der Redakteure, Horror ist sinnloser Crap. Ich hatte es zwar bisher schon 3 x versucht aber entweder bin ich schlafend auf die Tastatur geknallt oder habe mir den Finger in der Nase verknackst. Kurz gesagt es ist spannender Wasser beim anbrennen zuzusehen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Spiele ich nicht. Nicht mein Genre. 
Kann mit Horror Spielen nichts anfangen. Horrorfilme schaue ich dagegen schon recht gerne.


----------



## polarwolf (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Horror ist mein Lieblingsgenre. The Evil Within ist ein absolutes Top-Spiel und hat dem Genre gut getan. Ich hoffe, das Resident Evil 7 auch ein großer Fortschritt wird, ein Bruch mit seinen schlechten Vorgängern RE5 und RE6 ist es ja.


----------



## Atma (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich halte es damit wie viele der Redakteure, Horror ist sinnloser Crap. Ich hatte es zwar bisher schon 3 x versucht aber entweder bin ich schlafend auf die Tastatur geknallt oder habe mir den Finger in der Nase verknackst. Kurz gesagt es ist spannender Wasser beim anbrennen zuzusehen.


Wow, wie abgestumpft muss man sein, um z.B. bei Outlast einzuschlafen? Ist mir unbegreiflich ...

Gibt es dann überhaupt noch irgendwas, dass dich schocken kann, wenn du bei Horrorspielen mit dem Gesicht auf die Tastatur knallst?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Horror ist mir zu lächerlich und ich stehe mehr auf Action oder Strategie bei den wenigen Games die noch zocke. Abgestumpft bin ich sicherlich nicht und wenn treibe ich lieber Leute in den Wahnsinn


----------



## micha1006 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Achso Horror ist lächerlich und Action cool.......lächerlich ist eigentlich nur deine Aussage !
Jeder hat so sein Lieblingsgenre, ich mag Horror Action Adventure wie Resident Evil, Amnesia etc. .  Ich schlaf da eher bei BF1 ein wenn ich gegen 30 Sniper die alle Campen antreten muss 
Zumal bspw. Resident Evil 4 eine Mischung aus beiden Welten ist (Action und Grusel Adventure) !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Danke für die Blumen, das Kompliment gebe ich gern ungeöffnet zurück denn lächerlich ist eher die fehlende Toleranz gegenüber anders denkenden. Amen


----------



## John-800 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wurde mal zu Resident Evil 5 gezwungen. 3rd Person, acripte alle 2minuten und diese anwidernde Steuerung der Charaktere ergaben ein KO in der ersten Runde.... Nach 10min "nie wieder"


----------



## hanfi104 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was mich am meisten bei solchen Spielen gruselt ist stehts die Steuerung. 
Da kann die Story und Atmo noch so schlecht sein, die Steuerung reißts immer raus. DeadSpace war zb so ein knüller


----------



## micha1006 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, das Kompliment gebe ich gern ungeöffnet zurück denn lächerlich ist eher die fehlende Toleranz gegenüber anders denkenden. Amen



Wie bitte ? 
Faselst hier was von fehlender Toleranz und sagst Horror Games sind lächerlich........ wie ich schon sagte , das einzigste was lächerlich ist sind deine Kommentare


----------



## Mindfreak (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Horror Games lächerlich, aber Action nicht. Ich verstehe, was er uns sagen will, aber mit seiner Formulierung disqualifiziert er sich selbst. Wichtig bei Diskussionen ist es, seine eigene Meinung zwar zu sagen, aber wenn möglich, ohne etwas zu bewerten. Genau wie "sinnloser crap". Kuck mal, damit greifst du auch alle Gamer an, die Horror lieben. Das müsstest du bei deiner Anzahl an Beiträgen wissen. Außer du bist noch 14 Jahre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ohh hochwohlgebildete Kritiker, ich entschuldige mich dafür das ich nicht in jedem Post " meine Meinung " dazu schreibe. Horror ist zwar nicht gleich Horror aber trotzdem kann ich mit dem Genre nix bzw wenig anfangen besonders bei den Spielen. Wenn andere so etwas in den Himmel loben ohne Details zu nennen dann darf ich ja wohl auch meine Meinung sagen auch wenn die nicht jedem gefällt. Der Counter und das Alter spielt dabei ja wohl keine Rolle außer man ist geneigt daraus einen persönlichen Angriff zu machen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

hatte schon in der demo nach 5 Minuten keine Lust mehr. Aber dafür ist ja ne Demo da. Ich bin eh mehr der Open World / Action und Simulations Typ und mag resident evil sowieso nicht. Außerdem werde ich glaub langsam zu alt zum spielen, die Lust lässt einfach täglich mehr nach.


----------



## Polyethylen (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich würde es gerne spielen, bzw. auch Horrorspiele allgemein, aber das würde ich nicht überleben. Mit einer Packung Valium vielleicht  
Naja so schaue ich halt Lets plays davon, da wirds zwar auch eng, aber es geht noch^^


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Werde es definitiv auch spielen. Mir gefällt es von der Story her und auch der Schauplatz ist wieder etwas besonderes. Die letzten Resis haben mir auch eigentlich mehr oder weniger gefallen aber es waren größtenteils auch eher Third-Person-Shooter mit Horror-Elementen oder vielmehr Actionspiel mit grotesken Gegnern. 

Freue mich auf Resi 7 sehr. Werde aber für meine Xbox One S zuschlagen. Aber werde auch noch warten weil ca. 69€ (roundabout) ist mir dafür wie auch für die meisten anderen Spiele für die Konsole zu viel. Denke es wird ein gebrauchtkauf oder wenn es in einer Aktion ist.


----------



## Rolk (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das Spiel hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, aber langsam kommt Interesse auf.


----------



## NotAnExit (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: "Resident Evil 7 spiele ich ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich würde es gerne spielen, bzw. auch Horrorspiele allgemein, aber das würde ich nicht überleben. Mit einer Packung Valium vielleicht
> Naja so schaue ich halt Lets plays davon, da wirds zwar auch eng, aber es geht noch^^



Irgendwie lese ich mich gerade selbst. Kann ich genau so unterschreiben.


----------

